# Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert



## Promaetheus (30. Jan. 2009)

*Hallo erstmal an alle hier im Forum!*

Wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde bin ich im Herbst zu meinem "Teich" gekommen.

Ein Bekannter hat mir erzählt dass er seinen Teich entfernen muss, da er die Fläche für einen Parkplatz braucht, jedoch findet er nicht so schnell jemanden der ihm die Fische abkauft.

Kurzerhand habe ich ihm vorgeschlagen die Fische in unseren alten gemauerten Betonpool zu geben. Das hat er dann mitsamt Wasser von seinem Teich auch gemacht. Ein paar Tage darauf hat er gesagt ich könne mir alles behalten, da er erfahren hat dass ich im Frühjahr im Zuge des Hausumbaus auch einen (für meine Verhältnisse) riesigen Teich anlegen werde. Den Hausumbau richte ich zu einem Teil auch nach dem Teich. Meine Frau ist begeister. :evil

*Nun aber zum eigentlichen Problem:*
Ich habe den alten Poolfilter ja als Strömungsgenerator benutzt und diesen abgeschaltet als der Teich zu frieren begann. Den "normalen" Filter lasse ich weiterlaufen, denn der saugt Wasser von Boden ab und lässt es an der Oberfläche wieder einströmen. Ich hatte einfach Angst dass die Fische sonst zu wenig Sauerstoff bekämen, denn das war am Anfang der Fall und mehrere Fische (vor allem die __ Störe, welche am Boden leben) sind gestorben.
Anzeichen war damals dass die Fische an der Oberfläche schwimmen und "nach Luft schnappen".

Deshalb bin ich heute auch erschrocken als ich, wie jeden Tag zum Teich hinsah und feststellte dass kleinere Goldfische an einem kleinen eisfreien Loch "nach Luft schnappen".

Derjenige von dem ich die ganzen Fische (Kois und Goldfische) habe, sagte mir ich bräuchte nichts zu tun im Winter. Einfach das füttern einstellen und die Filter abstellen. Dass der Teich zugefrieren würde, macht nichts, das war bei ihm auch über 5 Jahre so, solange der Teich tief genug ist und nicht bis zum Boden durchfriert.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht wirklich was ich tun muss/soll, denn ich möchte nicht noch mehr Fische verlieren. Ich wäre über alle Tipps/Anregungen froh. Fotos werde ich in Kürze nachliefern. Muss diese erst bei Google Picasa uploaden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo Promaetheus (heißt du wirklich so ?)
und :willkommen

Leider ist das Drama kein Einzelfall in diesem Winter

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20162

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20138

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20132

und noch andere........

Also Bilder wären nicht schlecht um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen.
Im Moment kannst du nicht viel machen außer dafür zu sorgen das die Eisfläche nicht komplett zufriert.
Was für eine Temperatur hast du gerade im Teich ?

Sicherlich kann man durch zuleiten von Warmen (nicht Heiß) Wasser die Temperatur etwas erhöhen, aber für wie lange, es bleibt ja wohl erst einmal so kalt.
Das Problem mit dem Sauerstoff ist nicht ganz einfach zu lösen, hängst du einen Belüfterstein ins Wasser, kühlst du es noch mehr aus.
Aber ein Teilwasserwechsel mit untemperiertem Wasser hilft sicherlich erst einmal.

Und fülle bitte Dein Profil aus, gerade Besatzdichte und Wasservolumen sind wirklich Wichtig.


----------



## Promaetheus (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Danke für deine Info. Ich war gerade am raufladen der Bilder.

*Derzeitiger Informationsstand von mir:* Meine Info von dem Freund der mir das alles geschenkt hat war dass ich einfach alles lassen solle. Ende November solle ich mit dem füttern aufhören, die Filter abschalten und es wäre egal wenn der Teich oben zufrieren würde, solange er nicht bis zum Boden durchfriert. Die Fische würden ihren Stoffwechsel verlangsamen und am Boden "schlafen" und fast keinen Sauerstoff brauchen und schon gar kein Futter.

*Hier noch einige Infos für Euch damit Ihr wisst wie das Ganze so abgelaufen ist, denn da war schon ein wenig der Wurm drin:*

*a) Der Anfang:* Fotos: http://picasaweb.google.com/Promaetheus/PoolMitFischenGeradeBekommen
Er hat Wasser samt Fischen (ich weiss nichtmal genau wieviele!!!) in den Pool gekippt und danach wurden die Pflanzen reingeworfen, einfach so. Als alter Aquarianer habe ich mich gewundert, denn die Pflanzen müssen so eigentlich verrotten (was sie dann ja auch taten).
Nach 5-6 Tagen schnappten die Fische dann auch nach Luft, was für mich ein sicheres Zeichen war dass:
1. ein Filter her musste
2. eine Strömung her muss
3. die Pflanzen korrekt rein oder sonst weg müssen.
Alle 3 Punkte habe ich dann erledigt.
Leider kam für 2 Stk. 40-50cm lange __ Störe die Hilfe zu spät. Die Welse (2 Stk.) leb(t)en noch

*b) So sah das Ganze dann mit den Modifikationen aus:* Fotos: http://picasaweb.google.com/Promaetheus/PoolMitFischenMeineFilteranlage
Ich habe mir diese Filteranlage selbst gebaut und die besagte Poolfilteranlage wurde als Strömungsgenerator umgebaut. Danach wurde das Wasserniveau noch angehoben sodass es ÜBER dem Auslass des Strömungsgenerators war. Die Wassertiefe betrug so ca. 1,6m. Das ist auch der aktuelle Wasserstand.

*c) So sieht das Ganze jetzt im Winter aus:* Fotos: http://picasaweb.google.com/Promaetheus/PoolMitFischenZugefroren
Ich habe das Loch hinten ein wenig vergrössert und bin dabei sehr vorsichtig vorgegangen. Ich habe nichts gehackt, sondern habe nur die recht Dünnen Ränder mit der Harke nach oben gezogen um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken. Den kleinen Freund im Foto (der war tatsächlich an der Oberseite eingefroren) habe ich auch ganz vorsichtig befreit und in das Wasser entlassen. Er hat das gut überstanden.
Wie ihr an dem einen Bild seht nutzen die Fische auch alle Gelegenheit um Luft zu schnappen (Der eine kleine Fisch am Rand).

*Was Ihr wissen wolltet:*
*Besatz:* Dazu kann ich leider gar nicht viel sagen. Es sind ca. 5-6 grosse (40-60cm) Koi und ca. 2-4 "Amor" (ich hoffe sie heissen so), welche auch in der Grössenordnung sind. Sonst sind noch massig winzige Goldfische drin (sicher 30 Stk.). Ihr seht das eh ein wenig am Foto.
Die beiden grossen Störe sind leider tot. Ich werde bei YouTube noch einen Film raufladen, an dem man den Besatz vielleicht besser erkennen kann. Den Link poste ich dann hier. Ich hoffe die Fotos helfen in der Zwischenzeit weiter.
*Temperatur:* Diesbezüglich kann ich leider gar nichts sagen. Ich werde morgen mal ein altes Aquariumthermometer reinhalten.

Soll ich die Pumpe nun weiterlaufen lassen oder abschalten? Irgendwie saugt diese auch nicht mehr gut weil da so ein komischer Schleim drin hängt (ein Bekannter sagte mir das wäre KOI-Laich... aber mitten im Winter?!).

Ich wäre sehr froh wenn Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen würdet. Die Fische sollten bis zum Frühjahr überleben, dann bekommen sie einen 3-4mal so grossen Teich (10-12m lang, 4-5m breit, 2m tief). Da hätten sie es dann gut.


----------



## axel (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo Proma

Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden :Willkommen2
Hast Du auch einen Vornamen ?
Besorgt Dir mal ein JPL Tröpfchentest und überprüft die Wasserwerte.
Wie Uwe schon geschrieben hat würd ich frisches Wasser zulaufen lassen.
Der Schleim an der Pumpe sind sicher Fadenalgen . Pumpe mal herausnehmen und sauber machen wenn möglich ist. Ich würd sie laufen lassen.
Sicher schreiben Dir die anderen die mehr Ahnung haben auch noch ihre Tips

Gruß
axel


----------



## Promaetheus (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Sorry. Das mit dem Namen hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben. Mein Name ist Alex. Hab das jetzt auch in der Signatur geändert.

Die Pumpe wollte ich heute reinigen, jedoch ist um den Auslass des Schlauches eine dicke Eisschicht. Diese wollte ich nicht aufpickeln um die Fische nicht zu erschrecken. Oder kann ich das doch machen? Bin im Moment echt ein wenig verunsichert...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo Alex,
erst einmal großes Lob das du dich echt kümmerst   Klasse

Ich denke es ist noch nicht zu Spät. Wie es ausschaut kannst du noch Wasser nachfüllen, oder ? Das kann dir schon einmal richtig weiterhelfen.
Das mit der Pumpe ist nicht ganz einfach, lässt du sie laufen, Kühlt das Wasser zu sehr ab. Machst du sie ganz aus, friert dir sofort alles zu.

Ich persönlich würde sie auslassen und nur Regelmäßig kleine Wasserwechsel machen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Kann man so oder so sehen.

Ich denk mal, wir bekommen das hin  Kopf hoch

Ps.: Irgendwie mag ich deinen Koi-Pool-Sonstwasteich. Ist nen bisschen wie mein Teich 

Edit: Gerade noch gelesen. Hacken musst du nicht, nimm Heißes Wasser zum Auftauen.


----------



## Promaetheus (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe und das "Mut machen". Ich werde morgen nochmal beobachten wie sich die Fische verhalten, bzw. atmen. Auch werde ich morgen mal die Wassertemperatur messen. Mal sehen ob es irgendwo ein Gerät gibt um den Sauerstoff elektronisch zu messen (Pulsoxymeter ).

Natürlich kümmere ich mich um die Fische. 1. bin ich ein alter Aquarianer und 2. Humanmediziner und unterliege somit dem Hippokratischen Eid. 

Ich dachte dass es wirklich ausreicht wenn der Teich tief genug ist dass die Fische nicht einfrieren. Dass TROTZDEM noch zusätzlicher Sauerstoff benötigt wird schockiert mich jetzt ein wenig. Das muss ich dann unbedingt bei meinem Teichbau einplanen. Ein Bekannter (Werner Dietl, vielleicht kenn ihn wer) hat auch einen RIESENteich mit Kois und er sagt bei ihm sei das alles kein Problem. Blöd ist dass ich keine Pflanzen drin habe. Die würden auch wieder etwas an Sauerstoff bringen. Zumindest am Tag.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Kannst glauben,
diesen Winter haben sich so einige Teichbesitzer erschrocken.


----------



## Promaetheus (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Dabei kommt mir vor dass es heuer gar nicht SO kalt ist. Normalerweise hatten wir immer so eine ca. 30cm dicke Eisschicht im Pool. Oder ist die nur dünner weil ich die Filter immer an hatte?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Morgen,
es geht um die Länger der Frostperiode. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es so lange gefroren hat.
Viele Teiche sind seit Ende Dezember bis heute zugefroren, irgendwann sind die Ressourcen aufgebraucht. Bei einigen früher bei anderen später.


----------



## Christine (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo Alexander,

auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich. Gut, dass Du den Weg noch rechtzeitig zu uns gefunden hast.

Bei Uwe bist Du ja beratungstechnisch bereits in guten Händen. 

Wenn ich aber mal die letzten Schreckensbotschaften von Teichbesitzern zusammenfassen, die feststellen mussten, dass ihre Fische gestorben sind und lese, dass Deine kleinen Goldis die Gelegenheit zum Luftschnappen dankbar annehmen, dann möchte ich Dich bitten, doch dringend mal rauszufinden, was Deine großen Fische machen. Die Koi und die __ Graskarpfen (Amur). Nicht, dass die schon irgendwo am Grund liegen...

Zu Deinem Freund, der Dich und die Fische ins kalte Wasser geschubst hat, sach ich jetzt nix :haue3 - nur soviel: die überlebenden Fische haben Glück gehabt, dass sie jetzt einen neuen, so engagierten Futterspender haben.


----------



## Promaetheus (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

So. Ich bin heute um 7.00 früh trotz Grippe sofort zum Teich um zu sehen wie es den Fischen ging. Da hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. Das Luftloch war VOLL von Fischen die nach Luft schnappten. Ich wollte dann frisches Wasser nachfüllen, jedoch war der Schlauch vom Keller zum Pool zu kurz (normalerweise habe ich im Sommer einen Anschluss im Garten). So wollte ich zumindest die Pumpe reinigen dass sie wieder "gscheit" pumpt, denn jetzt kam kaum mehr Wasser raus.

In meiner Verzweiflung und mit 39° Fieber (vor entsprechender Medikation ) habe ich dann mit einem Stemmeisen und einem Hammer VORSICHTIG das Eis aufgehackt um die Pumpe rauszubekommen. Ich hoffe die Fische haben sich nicht ZU sehr erschreckt, aber es MUSSTE sein. Die Pumpe war zwar (mit dem Zeug das ich meinte) verschleimt (siehe Fotos), jedoch hat sie noch gut Wasser gefördert wenn ich den Schlauch abgesteckt hatte.

Als ich dann den Schlauch an mehreren Stellen geknickt hatte, kam ein GRAUSLIGES Zeugs filterseits raus, welches nach vollständigem Auswurf aussah wie ein Darm. Was ist denn das bitteschön für ein Zeugs? Das war, wie oben schonmal erwähnt, auch im Herbst der Fall, woraufhin ein Bekannter meinte das wäre Fischlaich.
Hier ist ein kurzes Video zum Auswurf: http://www.myvideo.at/watch/5883597

Ich habe dann auch nochmal die Temperatur gemessen, welche 0 bis -1° betrug. Ich habe das mit einem alten Aquariumthermometer gemessen, von dem ich nicht weiss wie genau es misst. (Siehe Fotos)

Fotos zu der ganzen Thematik und der Rettungsaktion findet ihr hier: http://picasaweb.google.com/Promaetheus/PoolMitFischenRettungsmassnahmen

Wie soll ich denn nun weiter verfahren? ich dachte mir dass ich jetzt erstmal alles so lasse wie es ist, denn die Fische sollten jetzt wohl wieder "Luft" bekommen. Das Loch mit der Pumpe decke ich mit Styropor ab, damit es nicht zufriert und ich die Pumpe gegebenenfalls reinigen kann. Oder sollte ich sonst noch etwas tun?

*EDIT:* @Christine: Danke für das Lob. Ich bin ein sehr tierliebender Mensch (habe auch einen Samojeden [www.enouk.at.tt]). So etwas ist für mich selbstverständlich. Bezüglich der grossen Fische habe ich die meisten heute auch am Luftloch gesehen (siehe Fotos). Ich hoffe dass noch keiner gestorben ist. Ein wenig zuversichtlich bin ich dass der __ Wels (Foto) auch noch da ist, denn der wäre als "Grundfisch" wohl am ehesten betroffen oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Morgen 

Also zu dem Schleim kann ich echt nix sagen. Hab ich noch nie gesehen 

Aber: Deine Fische brauchen frisches Wasser, egal wie du das anstellen kannst. Ich packe diese Maßnahme jetzt mal in die Schublade
Überlebensnotwendig


----------



## Christine (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Mann oh Mann - da kann ich mich Uwe nur anschließen. Das dürfte ja kurz vor Jauchequalität sein.

*Da muss dringend frisches Wasser rein!*


----------



## Promaetheus (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Danke für Eure Antworten. Das Wasser hat eigentlich gute Qualität. Man sieht auch bis auf den Grund und das Wasser ist sonst klar?! Es ist nur der komische Schleim. Solange die Pumpe gut gefördert hatte war auch kein Problem vorhanden.

Denkt ihr dass jetzt noch immer nicht genug "Luft" ins Wasser kommt da die Pumpe vom Boden das Wasser abzieht und oben wieder reinbringt? Dann muss ich schnell in den Baumax fahren und mir einen Schlauch besorgen damit ich Wasser vom Keller in den Teich bringe. Oder denkt ihr dass die Pumpe jetzt ausreicht? Denn wie gesagt... das Wasser ist sonst klar?! FOTO

Ein Problem sehe ich nämlich sonst auch noch: Wenn ich neues Wasser einfülle steigt der Wasserstand, nicht aber die Eisdecke, somit werden wohl die kleinen Fische die dann darüber schwimmen in der Nacht einfrieren?! Ich habe gerade nochmal runter geschaut. Jetzt schnappt im Moment keiner mehr nach Luft.


----------



## Christine (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Die Qualität des Wassers lässt sind letztendlich nicht durch Augenscheinnahme bestimmen sondern nur durch den von Uwe oben erwähnten Test. Den solltest Du wirklich dringend machen. Das Verhalten der Fische zeigt doch schon den minimalen Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers. Den Gehalt an fischgiftigen Stoffen können sie nur anzeigen, indem sie kieloben schwimmen. Das wolltest Du ja aber nicht abwarten.

Ich persönlich würde nicht neues Wasser hinzufügen, sondern einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen. Uwe???


----------



## Promaetheus (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

OK. Dann düse ich jetzt und besorge mir einen JPL Tröpfchentest und einen langen Schlauch. Hoffentlich erhalte ich beides bei uns im Baumax, die haben viel Aquariumzubehör. Dank Medikamente wird mir dieses Unterfangen ohne Fieber möglich sein. Ich werde dann sofort berichten was der Test ausgesagt hat.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Ja klar, Teilwasswechsel tuts natürlich auch


----------



## Promaetheus (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Ok. Also werde ich:

1. im Baumax das Zeug kaufen (Test und Schlauchverlängerung)
2. Wasser messen.
3. (falls Wasser schlecht ist) Ein wenig Wasser auslassen während ich neues vom Keller reinpumpe. 5cm Niveau sollten wohl reichen oder? Sonst gefriert mir sicher in der Zwischenzeit der Schlauch ein.

Ich werde dann beim Planen meines neuen Teiches SEHR VIEL berücksichtigen müssen wie ich jetzt so nach und nach merke. Vielleicht eine "Im-Haus-Wärme-Leitung", sprich dass ein Teil ins Haus geht, dort in einem Speicher passiv "erwärmt" wird und dann wieder retour in den Teich geht. Naja... da kommt sicher noch viel mehr auf mich zu. Ich möchte ja auch schliesslich, so weit als möglich, meinen Arbeitsaufwand minimieren.

Nun düse ich mal in den Baumax bevor mein Fieber zurückkehrt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Heute ein wenig Wasser wechseln,
morgen nochmal. Nicht zuviel auf einmal


----------



## wp-3d (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hi Alexander,

die 1. Hilfe ist geschafft, wenn sich die Fische langsam verteilen und wieder in tiefes Wasser schwimmen.

Der Schleim im Schlauch ist der s.G. Biofilm, der sich immer weiter aufbaut und den Wasserfluss zum erliegen bringt.

Die zweite Maßnahme wurde jetzt schon mehrfach angesprochen, 
der Teilwasserwechsel.

Hierbei ist es von Vorteil, wenn du das Altasser und möglichst viel Mulm mit einer Schmutzwassertauchpumpe vom Boden abziehen kannst.

Ich hätte die Fische ab Oktober nicht mehr gefüttert.

Es bringt dem Biofilm viel Nahrung und verbraucht letztendlich viel Sauerstoff.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo,
ich drücke dir die Daumen...
Ich bin ja ein ziemlicher Neuling , aber was halten denn die Spezialisten von einem Oxidator für so ein Rettungsprogram? Der soll doch Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen und zwar ohne Technik? Um den versenken zu können braucht´s allerdings ein größeres Loch, das man doch mit einem Topf voller heißem Wasser (einfach aufs Eis stellen) hinkriegen könnte.
Ich hab damit keine Erfahrungen -und in einem der Threads (ich glaube es war: Alle Tiere tot)wurde davon berichtet, dass die Fische trotz so einem Oxidator verendet sind. Aber man kann ja nicht alle Teiche über einen Kamm scheren. 
Was haltet ihr davon?

Als Doc solltest du wissen, dass man bei Fieber das bett/sofa hüten sollte. Als arbeitende Mutter von 2 Grundschulkindern und Ehefrau eines kranken Mannes - also Einzelkämpferin kann ich dir raten - mit Aspirin kommt man ganz gut über den Tag  - abends kracht dann das Kartenhaus zusammen.

Gruß Eva


----------



## Promaetheus (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Also. Im Baumarkt gabs nur einen Kombitest (für ein Schweinegeld!) für PH, Gesamthärte, Carbonathärte, Nitrit und Nitrat. Was anderes war leider nicht da. Ergebnis:
PH: 6,8
Gesamthärte: >7°d
Carbonathärte: 3°d
Nitrit: 1
Nitrat: 10
Die Werte schauen für MICH jetzt eigentlich ganz normal aus oder?

Ich war grad nochmal unten beim Teich und habe gesehen dass die Fische nicht mehr am "Luftloch" rumhängen. Ich hoffe mal sie sind aus eigenem Antrieb untergetaucht und es geht ihnen gut.
Den Wasserwechsel kann ich ob meiner eigenen Gesundheitslage heute nicht mehr durchführen, werde aber morgen früh die Lage noch einmal checken, wobei mir ehrlich gesagt lieber wäre wenn ich keinen Wasserwechsel vornehmen müsste.



ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Als Doc solltest du wissen, dass man bei Fieber das bett/sofa hüten sollte. Als arbeitende Mutter von 2 Grundschulkindern und Ehefrau eines kranken Mannes - also Einzelkämpferin kann ich dir raten - mit Aspirin kommt man ganz gut über den Tag  - abends kracht dann das Kartenhaus zusammen.
> Gruß Eva


Danke für den Tipp. Natürlich ist das absolute Vergewaltigung meiner Physis was ich hier mache, jedoch hätte ich keine ruhige Minute auf der Couch. Solange jedoch das Paracetamol meine COX (CycloOxygenase) in Schach hält funktioniert das FÜR KURZE ZEIT ganz gut. BITTE NICHT ZUHAUSE NACHMACHEN! 

Foto 1: Der Test (das sind die Hände meiner Frau. Ich habe keinen so langen Nagel! Ich hatte fotographiert!)
Foto 2: Ansicht des Pumpenloches (noch immer offen)
Foto 3: Ansicht des Luftloches und Pumpeneinstroms (komischer "Schaum", das war aber immer schon so im Winter)
Foto 4: Schaum ein wenig beiseite gegeben (waren wohl nur "gefrorene Blasen vom Einströmen")
Foto 5: keine Fische mehr am Luft schnappen
Foto 6: auch am Rand wo vorher die ganzen kleinen Fische waren sind jetzt keine mehr zu sehen.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo, ich habe gerade den genannten thread nochmal nachgelesen - dort stand, dass sie darüber nachdachte, solch einen Oxidator einzubauen. Sie hatte aber keinen drinn. 
Also, wie schaut´s aus? Bringt´s so ein Oxidator? Ich meine, vor allem bei einem Teich ohne Unterwasserpflanzen?

Daumendrück.. Eva


----------



## axel (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo Alex 

Schau mal hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Da steht alles über Wasserwerte.

Lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hi Alex,
Wasserwerte sind soweit erstmal OK. Nur Nitrit (Fischgiftig) ist dann doch schon extrem hoch wenn der Test es richtig zeigt.
Den wichtigsten konntest du ja nicht machen, weil er bei den Teststreifen nicht dabei ist: Sauersoff

NaJa, um einen Teilwasserwechsel kommst du nicht herum. Mach es morgen bitte.


----------



## Promaetheus (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Ich habe heute morgen nochmal alles kontrolliert. Bis auf die gefrierenden Luftblasen beim Einlauf ist alles in Ordnung. Kein Fisch schnappt nach Wasser. Auch die gestrigen Wasserwerte waren wohl im Grossen und Ganzen in der Norm (Laut meinem Test ist Nitrit zwischen 0,5 und 1, bis 1 wäre ja der obere Normbereich oder?).

Da ich gesundheitlich heute noch mieser drauf bin als gestern wird der Wasserwechsel noch bis morgen warten müssen, da ich sonst komplett ausser Gefecht wäre. Ich denke aber dass die grösste Gefahr wohl inzwischen gebannt ist oder? Aber einen Wasserwechsel würde ich heute einfach nicht schaffen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Morgen 

NaJa, ne glatte 1 bei Nitrit ist schon mehr als Grenzwertig, aber so genau messen die Teststreifen nicht.

Den Fischen ist es egal ob du Krank bist oder nicht. Vielleicht gehts ja heute Nachmittag, also ich würds machen auch wenn es erst einmal nur ein bisschen ist, musst ja nicht Stundenlang in der Kälte stehen.


----------



## Cranoc (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo, ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zum Teilwasserwechsel im Winter. 

1. Sollte man warmes oder kaltes Wasser nehmen ?

2. Besteht nicht die Gefahr das durch die eigene Last die Eisdecke zusammenbrechen könnte und die Fische dadurch aufschrecken würden ?

Bin auch am Überlegen einen Teilwasserwechsel durchzuführen um für Sauerstoff zu sorgen. Wäre dies eine gute Unterstützung oder könnte es den Fischen auch schaden?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Da kannst du ganz normales Leitungswasser nehmen, das hat ja auch nur 12° oder 13° direkt aus der Leitung.

Mit dem Eis kann durchaus ein Problem sein, dann halt immer nur ein wenig ablassen und dann wieder zulassen.


----------



## zickenkind (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo,

bin kein Fachmann und kann deshalb nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Habe all die vielen Jahre im Winter nur mit einem Luftsprudler gearbeitet. Ob noch beim alten 2000l Teich oder beim jetzigen.
 

Hat immer gelangt. Berichtigt mich aber für mich klingt das sehr nach Alarm wenn um diese Jahreszeit die Fische nicht am Boden sind sondern an den freien Löchern nach Luft schnappen. Will Dich Alexander aber nicht verunsichen oder bange machen. Würde aber so weit möglich auch einen Wasserwechsel durchführen, ist die eigendlich beste Massnahme. Na ja und wenn möglich könntest Du evtl deinen alten Poolreineger am Stab/Bodensauger ja nochmal reaktivieren?????  Du weisst welchen ich meine?? Kommst Du auf jedenfall bis auf den Grund um Dreck und andere Reste die dort vergammeln zu beseitigen. Der Dreck geht raus und Du kannst das Wasser welches Du rausholst doppelt nutzen?? Dies könnte eine der Ursachen sein.

Frage an WP-3D oder an die Mods gibt es einen Beitrag über Biofilm hier im Forum für weitere INFO`s

73 Michael


----------



## Christine (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Frage an WP-3D oder an die Mods gibt es einen Beitrag über Biofilm hier im Forum für weitere INFO`s



Hallo Michael,

klick mal auf das grüne Wort Biofilm.

Interessant sind vielleicht auch diese Beiträge hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15011/?q=biofilm
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6465/?q=biofilmreaktor

Ansonsten empfiehlt sich für solche Fragen auch immer unsere *Suchfunktion*.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Wie ist hier die Lage ? Würde mich doch mal interessieren ?

Alles OK Alex ?


----------



## Promaetheus (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hi Uwe!

Leider schaut die Lage eher schlecht aus. Am 1. und 2. Februar habe ich immer einen kleinen Teilwasserwechsel vorgenommen: Ich bin mit Fieber im Keller rumgehüpft und habe einen Schlauch nach draussen zum Teich gelegt und die zwei Tage jeweils ein wenig Wasser (5cm) gewechselt. Danach musste ich mich einfach mal auskurieren.

Heute hatte es 15° (das Wetter ist wirklich nicht mehr normal) und ich bin wieder zum Teich raus. Es hat alles super ausgesehen, das Eis schmolz langsam und die Pumpe lief super. Dann habe ich plötzlich unter dem Eis einen hellen Fleck gesehen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen dass es einer meiner beiden wunderschönen (zumindest für mich) Kois war. Ich hatte heute morgen schon mal rausgeschaut da war noch nichts zu sehen?!
Ich habe also vorsichtig mit dem Pickel das Eis entfernt und den toten Koi rausgeholt. Er hat ausgesehen als würde er schlafen. Die Augen waren klar und auch sonst war nix angeknabbert oder ähnliches.

Ich habe dann sofort wieder begonnen Wasser zu wechseln, diesmal 15cm. Als das abgeschlossen war, habe ich noch das Eis am Rand entfernt, damit, falls es wieder kälter wird (der Wetterbericht sagt ja schon wieder sehr kalt voraus), nicht gleich wieder alles zufriert.

Plötzlich habe ich noch einen hellen Fleck unter dem restlichen Eis gesehen. Der war vorher aber 100% nicht da!!! Erneut habe ich das Eis aufgepickelt und den Fisch dann ein wenig zu dem grossen Loch "geschubst". Der Fisch hat ebenfalls ausgesehen als wäre er nur in der Kältestarre, jedoch haben sich die Kiemen NIE bewegt und er ist auf der Seite geschwommen. Ich habe extra 10 Minuten gewartet weil ich es nicht glauben konnte. Dann habe ich auch diesen zweiten und letzten meiner beiden wunderschönen gelben Kois rausgeholt und auf das Gras neben den anderen gelegt. Er hat wirklich ganz normal ausgesehen. Auch die Kiemen haben noch super ausgesehen. Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, der Fisch war schon ein wenig starr.

Ich habe mir dann sofort Vorwürfe gemacht ob ich die Fische vielleicht durch das Aufpickeln des Eises getötet habe? Ich habe es jedoch sehr behutsam gemacht und es war unbedingt nötig. Die Schwimmblase kann ich dadurch ja sicher nicht verletzt haben, denn Druck ist hierbei sicher keiner entstanden. Dass der Fisch schon länger am Grund gelegen hat glaube ich auch nicht, denn als ich ihn geborgen habe ist er immer an der Oberfläche geschwommen. Das einzige was mir Hoffnung macht dass er schon länger tot war ist die Tatsache dass von der vorderen Flosse und vom After irgendwie fransiges weisses Zeug weghing.

Jetzt habe ich noch 2 rote grosse Kois im Teich (ich hoffe es zumindest). Ich bin nun echt ratlos und schon am Überlegen ob ich meinen neuen Teich überhaupt machen soll. Denn DIESES Theater und diese Sorgen möchte ich mir kein zweites Mal antun. Da habe ich anstatt Freude mit den Fischen nur Sorge um sie. 

Fotos (ich habe die Fotos in extrem hoher Qualität und Grösse bei Google Picasa raufgeladen damit ihr auch Zoomen könnt):
Foto 1: 1. toter Fisch gesichtet
Foto 2, Foto 3: 1. toter Fisch geborgen
Foto 4: entferntes Eis
Foto 5: Filter (soll ich den jetzt doch komplett reinigen? Der Wasserumsatz ist ok)
Foto 6: So sieht der Teich jetzt aus
Foto 7: 1. toter Fisch vor Teich

Foto 8, Foto 9, Foto 10: 2. toter Fisch entdeckt, er sieht aus als würde er leben
Foto 11: Beim 2. toten Fisch schauen auch die Kiemen noch gut aus?!
Foto 13, Foto 14, Foto 15: beide Fische nebeneinander
Foto 16: das traurige Ende der beiden Fische am Komposthaufen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Ach menno 
Tut mir echt leid 

Viel mehr konntest du nicht mehr machen, die Schäden waren wohl schon zu groß.

Aber der Filter hat keine Funktion mehr, der muss Gereinigt werden. Komplettreinigung ist Angesagt. Die Biologie ist eh hin würde ich sagen.

Aber lass dich nicht unterkriegen, ich habe schlimmeres durch, glaub mir.

Kopf hoch und weiter


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo Alexander!

Das tut mir wirklich leid für Deine Fische und Dich. Aber Du sollltest Dich nicht entmutigen lassen. Außerdem hat Du ja noch mehr kleine Schuppenflosser, die auf Dich angewiesen sind. Ich denke mal, für Eure Ausgangsposition habt Ihr - die Fische und Du - noch mal Glück im Unglück gehabt.

Also - kurier Dich aus, hab ein Auge auf den Rest der Bande, gönn ihnen noch mal den einen oder anderen Wasserwechsel, besorg Dir richtige Wassertests, lies Dich durchs Forum - insbesondere auch durch unser *Basiswissen* - Kopf hoch und denk daran: 

*Yes, we can![/URL]*Basiswissen[/B] - Kopf hoch und denk daran: 

*

Und dann freuen wir uns auf eine reich bebilderte Doku Deines Traum-Koiteichbaus![/url]*


----------



## Promaetheus (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Heute ist echt nicht mein Tag. Gerade habe ich in den Garten "rausgehört" ob noch alles in Ordnung ist, als ich extremes Geplätscher vernommen habe. Jetzt ist das Zulaufrohr, welches das Wasser vom Filter in den Teich zurückführt in den Teich gefallen und das Wasser plätschert von ca. 1/2 Meter in den Teich runter. 1. ist das für die Nachbarn laut, 2. weiss ich nicht ob das die Fische erschreckt und 3. kann ich nun morgen früh am Grund des Teiches mit dem Kescher das Teil suchen. 

Wie ist das generell mit dem Erschrecken der Fische? Können diese beiden Kois gestorben sein weil ich das Eis entfernt habe? Können sich Fische zu Tode erschrecken? Aber die hätten mich ja gesehen. Ich habe extra noch geschaut dass ich sichtbar bin und habe auch mit den Händen im Wasser geplätschert bevor ich das Eis entfernt habe um die Fische nicht ZU sehr zu erschrecken. Denn ich mache mir immer noch Gedanken weil die Fische so "frisch" ausgesehen haben und ich sie vorher nie gesehen habe?!

Ich habe jetzt bis morgen früh die Pumpe/den Filter abgeschaltet. Denn morgen früh muss ich 1. das Teil suchen das abgefallen ist und 2. den Filter reinigen. Ich hoffe dass das nicht zu einem erneuten Sauerstoffmangel führt, falls das Wasser schon wenig oxygeniert ist. Jedoch nach den umfangreichen  Teilwasserwechseln sollte das wohl nicht mehr der Fall sein und der Teich, bzw. die Fische werden wohl die paar Stunden ohne Umwälzung auskommen oder?


----------



## Christine (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Hallo Alexander,

wenn Du morgen gleich wieder loslegen kannst, wäre es schon gut. 

Sicherlich sind gerade die durch den Winter geschwächten Fische noch stressanfälliger als sonst, aber gefährlich ist das Eisaufhaken weniger wegen des Erschreckens, sondern weil die Schallwellen die Schwimmblase schädigen können.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teich überwintern - Neuling überfordert*

Morgen 

Um nicht zu vergessen das die Fische beim erschrecken Energie verbrauchen, die sie eh kaum haben.


----------

